# ID this bow please



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

This was my first bow given to me by my uncle. I killed a javelina and a deer with it before upgrading. I believe I got in '87, but I'm sure it's much older. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

looks like a old pro-line


----------



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

I used some denatured alcohol and rubbed a little on the upper limb and removed some camo spray paint on the sticker and found "Cyclone II".


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

*bow identity*

Jennings??????


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*true bow identity*

bowdon was correct in his guess , your bow is in fact a proline cyclone II if you found cyclone II on the limb.


----------



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you both.


----------



## jd2694 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are a few pics of a similar bow, hope they help!
Proline Cyclone II

Joe D


----------



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

What year approximately do you think the Cyclones were made??


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Kevin M said:


> What year approximately do you think the Cyclones were made??


Around 1980, I believe.


----------

